# Manual Tongue Jack Broke ...



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Went to move the Outback (2005 - 21RS) today and for some reason once I lowered the couple down onto the ball, I cranked up the jack to install the bars , When I went to lower the jack back down the handle just free spooled ... After several minutes I managed to get the jack to crank up... but it won't crank down..

So the question is .. Can the jack be fixed? or should I just replace it??

If I go to fix it, is there an overhaul manual for a tongue jack?

If I decide to replace it, what weight rating would I need?

Thanks

and Merry Christmas


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

An electric tongue jack would be a great Christmas present for yourself. Stay away from some of the cheaper jacks that Camping World sells, they're pretty junky. I'm currently using the Barker VIP 24" jack and I really like it. I got the 24" because we have a big slope to our driveway, but you might be able to use the standard 18" version and save a few bucks. Got it from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001V8RWCE/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B002UJKR5C&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1ME3KGHS3K4X023E3XP5


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with insomniac. Get a good one and you'll not be sorry. Easy to install, too. Took me 15 minutes, of which 5 was lowering the tongue onto blocks to take the weight off the jack.

One thing I did to help the circuitry: the ground return for power in the jack goes onto its case, and thus to the mounting bolts to the frame. I made up a length of white wire (white = ground in 12v TT systems) with a ring connector. Put the ring connector under one of the mounting bolts, and run the ground wire to the ground lugs on the battery. Gives you a really solid ground that won't get weak when the bolts rust or get cruddy from road grime.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It sounds like you probably broke one of the teeth off of one of the gears. If you look on eBay, you will find that one of the major online supply stores has an eBay store. A couple of years ago, I believe I paid around $80 for a 3500lb Ultra-Fab from them shipped to my door. It was a re-manufactured unit but it came with a 2 year manufacture warranty and I haven't had a lick of problems with it.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

So if I replace it with a power jack, what weight do I need ?? I see them ranging from 1500lbs to 5000lbs ... I know I don't need the 5000lb unit but would the 1500lb unit work?? or should I just go in the middle and get something around 3000 -3500 lbs ???

Thanks Again, in advance ..


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Even though you have a 21rs I would go with the 3500 pound jack. Over kill but you will not have to worry about it much in the future.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Snow said:


> I cranked up the jack to install the bars


Judging by your above quoted statement, you must have an Equalizer type hitch that requires you to raise the tongue after you have it coupled to your vehicle. So keep in mind when picking out your jack size that you will be picking up more then just your tongue weight.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Even though you have a 21rs I would go with the 3500 pound jack. Over kill but you will not have to worry about it much in the future.


..and if you ever by a new (bigger) trailer you can take it with you.


----------



## W.E.BGood (Jan 15, 2011)

This is where I got mine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VIP-3500-Barker-Electric-Power-Tongue-Jack-RV-Trailer-/300639544420?pt=Motors_RV_Trailer_Camper_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item45ff836464

Works like a charm and has no trouble lifting our 250RS for me to get the Equalizer bars on. Regards, BGood


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

W.E.BGood said:


> This is where I got mine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VIP-3500-Barker-Electric-Power-Tongue-Jack-RV-Trailer-/300639544420?pt=Motors_RV_Trailer_Camper_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item45ff836464
> 
> Works like a charm and has no trouble lifting our 250RS for me to get the Equalizer bars on. Regards, BGood


Ahh yes Mantelli's, was looking at their power jacks earlier ... I may have to plan a mid January road trip and pop in and see them, buy it direct and hopefully save on the shipping charges and possible duty ...


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Here is the one I picked up.
http://www.campkins.....asp?sysid=1162
I picked it up on sale for $179 plus tax.
So with that said I have my old manual one sitting in the garage out here in Oshawa...








I'm not sure of the quality but the price was right. It allows me to easily put the bars on my hitch. I used it one season and it seems to be fine!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Took me 15 minutes, of which 5 was lowering the tongue onto blocks to take the weight off the jack.


I installed my electric jack with the trailer hitched to the truck. Then I didn't have to set the tongue on blocks.

I agree with everyone else - perfect time to upgrade to an electric. I got a 3000 pounder, and the way it groans raising the back of my van, I would get a 3500 pounder if I was doing it over again. That said, it was a $99.00 refurb, and it's still working flawlessly after two seasons.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

I was shopping for a electric jack a couple years ago and heard some good things on the husky brute power jacks 3000 / 4500 models. The one that came with my last tt was a piece of junk . first one was replaced under warranty. i tink it was an opg its the brand on the funfinder tt by criuser rv. cheap . have any members had any problems with the husky brute. tks doug


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

jake said:


> Here is the one I picked up.
> http://www.campkins.....asp?sysid=1162
> I picked it up on sale for $179 plus tax.
> So with that said I have my old manual one sitting in the garage out here in Oshawa...
> ...


I'd prefer to find something local, but it has to be on sale otherwise it's cheaper to do the 2hr run to the border.

Oshawa is closer mind you ... I'll let you know .. figure I have about 3-4 months to pick up a power jack on sale some place ..


----------



## Wisconsin-Knight (Mar 10, 2011)

I think the only reason I just purchased a power jack was for appearance. We drove past the RV park in Florida where we will be staying next month and discovered about everyone had a class A camper but us. I decided my used 21RS would look more impressive without the black crank on the front. Other than that, I don't think 10 cranks on a jack every camping trip is excessive excercise. (For that matter, I'm not sure this should be called camping.)

I just purchased a Barker VIP 3500 at Mantelli's for $172.00 plus UPS shipping of $22.00. (As listed on eBay) I gave a lot of consideration to this since the Husky has a ball screw and that sounded great. When I read some of Husky's literature they warned about holding the crank when you released the brake or you could be injured by the crank swinging around as your trailer sank to the ground. I decided I didn't need my trailer sinking to the ground because the jack was so free wheeling and went with the Barker. Mantelli's total price is $37.00 cheaper than Amazon even with free shipping at Amazon. They seem great to deal with and if you read the customer feedback on Barker at Amazon, you will see some happy campers. It seems Barker's customer service is amazing. I think that is something to consider. Also, the Barker is really pretty. Scott at Mantelli took my order, and shipped same day. He was great to deal with. One of the primary benefits of a ball screw, besides being rugged, is that they take less amps to drive. Saving 10 amps for 30 seconds is pretty negligible I think. This is just my opinion, I think either jack is well made, and I think perhaps the white color and appearance of the Barker swayed me.


----------



## tomE (Nov 22, 2010)

Wife bought me an Atwood 2500# unit for Christmas. Got to use it over New Year Eve. Very nice. Easy to install. 2500 lbs seems enough to lift the back of our Tundra to mount the bars. 3500 lbs may be a good move giving you lots of weight headroom. If you were closer, I'd be happy to send you my manual jack while you are deciding on what to do.


----------

